# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Liado con las fotos

## Dieani

¡¡Buenas!!

Estoy mirando como poner la foto para que se vea cuando escribo los mensajes pero no lo consigo, he leido lo de crear albums, me he creado uno y no puedo usar esa foto y esde tamaño de 52K.

A ver si algún iluminado me echa una manita jejeje

Ciaito!!!

----------


## Ravenous

Supongo que lo que quieres es poner un avatar.

Panel de control. En las opciones de la izquierda, ve a editar avatar, y sigue las instrucciones.

----------


## Dieani

Oki doki!!

Solucionado muchísimas gracias!!!

Ciaito!!!

----------


## magobernal

como se crea un albun?

----------


## Dieani

> como se crea un albun?


Buenas.

En panel de control, le das a Fotos y &#193;lbumes.

Espero que te sirva.

Ciaito!

----------


## chuchenager

Buenas,
Tengo un problemilla, estoy intentando agregar una foto en mi perfil con los requisitos que me pide y me dice que la carga del archivo fracaso !! A que se debe?

----------


## AHC

> Buenas,
> Tengo un problemilla, estoy intentando agregar una foto en mi perfil con los requisitos que me pide y me dice que la carga del archivo fracaso !! A que se debe?


Verificá esto.
Requisitos Avatar y Perfil

*El tamaño máximo de tu imagen personal es de 150 por 150 píxeles o 48,8 KB (Kilobytes) o inferior.*

Saludos
AHC

----------

